# coding a open reduction & internal fixation of the hip



## cmunguia (Dec 14, 2017)

hello all

should i code both the open reduction & the internal fixation of the hip with a gamma nail and using trochanteric nail and locking screw with code 27245?


----------



## AlanPechacek (Dec 14, 2017)

The code 27245: Open treatment of an intertrochanteric, peritrochanteric, or subtrochanteric femoral fracture with an intramedullary implant (which includes a Gamma Nail), with or without locking screws &/or cerclage includes all aspects/methods of the fracture reduction required to align the fracture prior to or during the placement of the internal fixation.  In other words, the code covers it all.

Hope this helps you.

Respectfully submitted, Alan Pechacek, M.D.
icd10orthocoder.com


----------



## daedolos (Jan 23, 2018)

This helps.

Peace
@_*
Thank you, sir.


----------

